# Cheese but not for the camera!



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Just discovered a specialty cheese and wine place very close to my apartment.

The Portuguese versions of Brie and Camembert etc.

I love them but try to avoid them, "think weight".

I don't have a weight problem, but the store is so, so, close.


----------

